# SKin Irritation



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello I am new here in this community. The reason I signed up is because I am a cockapoo owner and recently she has developed somewhat a skin irritation. It's mostly red and the part of the skin where the irritation is kind of becomes thick reddish raw skin ... I have tried everything, from changing shampoos, natural remedies and all, but nothing seems to work.

I need advise form cockapoo owners who are having similar problems, I would really appreciate it very much.

Thank you,

You can email me
Eunice


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome, what are you feeding her, i know you said in your other post that you have changed her food a couple of times. 

most human medications are fine for dogs in small doses. 

mone skin conditions are cused by a wheet intolerence, most comercal dog food have some kind of cearial in it. 

has the vet done any skin scrapings to check for mange? 


how long has she been scratching for, or at what age did it start?

have you changed any cleaning products in your house since she started scratching, i.e. new washing powder(your cloths or her bedding) new air fresheners, new floor cleaner?

have you changed any worming tablets? 


i have known a couple of dogs with skin conditions, the changed to feeding raw meat and bones and it cleared up. when they went back on to tins and dry the scratching came back, so they changed back too raw and it has stop.


----------



## hbgoscar (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Kendal,

I am a new cockapoo owner also just like Eunice. Ollie's got a similar problem. Under one eye is a red skin, hair loss. 

I have been feeding him beneful dry food. What would be the alternative - to avoid wheat? 

Thank you!
Oscar


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

just like Kendal said... raw food, do a search on here for BARF or NATURAL INSTINCT there will be lots of info


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

One cause of patches of hair loss in dogs is a fungal infection. Ringworm is an extremely contagious condition. When a dog has ringworm, fur falls out in small circular patches. The bald skin that is revealed can be marked by red lesions that form a circle. Dermatophytosis is another fungal infection that causes patchy fur loss. These infections can be easily treated by a veterinarian. Once the fungal infection has cleared up, your dog's hair will grow back normally.


Mites can cause a dog to lose hair. These tiny insects live in your dog's hair follicles. If your dog has hair loss in patches that are especially pronounced around the head, neck or feet, then he might be infected with mange. Depending on what kind of mite is causing the mange, it could be passed on to humans. Demodicosis is caused by Demodex mites and also causes patches of hair loss. A veterinarian can determine which mite is causing the problem and prescribe a rinse or injections to eliminate them.

It could also be a flea allergy- has he been treated for fleas recently?

If your dog is losing fur in patches and is scratching more than usual, then allergies might be to blame. If you washed your dog's blanket with a new detergent and your dog is allergic to a chemical in the detergent, that can lead to skin irritation and itching. If it is bad enough, your dog can scratch its fur out and create bald patches. Removing the allergen will stop the allergic reaction and the hair loss should stop.


If you haven't already I would go and see the vet, as some of the things you have tried at home have not worked.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cahnge up the food for sure....and if you can get your hands on a product called bag balm it will heal the skin in the mean time while the new food helps out


----------



## elmosmommy (Sep 21, 2011)

Our cockapoo, Elmo has allergies. He is on an allergy med from the vet. He only gets it when the itch flares up. It is a grass/weed allergy. In the winter and when things are dead in the heat of summer he is fine. He breaks out wherever grass touches (belly) when he pees. I have to be very careful and constantly keep an eye on it or it gets out of hand quickly.


----------

